# What a pig!!!



## GotJacked (Mar 18, 2016)

So decided this morning to go hit a few of the neighborhood ponds. Sure glad I did!!! Thankfully neighbor was on his porch and able to get a pic, but I didn't have scale on me so couldn't get a good weight. 

fish was little over 24", any guesses on weight?

She was really a fat/heavy pig and released to fight another day after quick photo.

Caught several other nice ones, but this one definitely made my morning.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

7lb


----------



## sgibby88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice pig for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

9 1/2


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*bass*

I will say 7.5 by the pic....but if it was 24 inches im thrown off.....i have a 10.1lber at 24 inches...but i guess carrying the girth all the way through could be the difference. ...congrats on a good fish


----------



## GotJacked (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking somewhere around 9ish. Not sure why she's so fat this time of year. Think could've had eggs this late or just a fat fish? I've heard some folks say we can sometimes have a fall spawn in warmer years.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe he ate Gilbert I have not seen him around.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

If it was over 24" it was at least 8 lbs. with that belly!


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Used a spinning reel?

_________________________________________
Life sometimes sucks. Fishing always helps.
piscifunfishing


----------



## GotJacked (Mar 18, 2016)

Olliver said:


> Used a spinning reel?
> 
> No, caught on my bait cast outfit worming real slow. When pond hopping I do usually take a light spinning outfit as well to throw small topwaters and cranks, which is what you see in the pic.


----------



## sewelljx (Jul 27, 2015)

I'd say 8-9 if it was 24" beautiful fish. What part of town are u in not looking for exact spot just ball park such as pearland/sugarland 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

My largest was right at 9 pounds and was 24" long and yours looks heavier.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

My personal best was 9lbs at it was 24" but didn't look as healthy as yours ...nice fish, good job


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

way to go Seabee. i'm guessing 9 ish. i'm a bee too.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a beautiful bass filled out symmetrically, I would guess 9 pounds.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I caught a fish a few years ago that was very heavy and thick as yours is. She was 24 1/2" long and weighed 8-11. Nice fish, well done


----------



## GotJacked (Mar 18, 2016)

*Another pond pig!!!*

Hit the pond again this morning and managed another pig 23.8" and few others around 3-5#'s

Can't wait to catch these ladies during spring spawn


----------

